# MH 44 Parts?



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

As a Farmall guy, I'm not sure of the availability of parts for the Massey Harris 44. One is for sale locally, has a bad radiator. The good news is he has a spare that comes with it. Tin is reported to be OK (haven't seen it yet). He says it does run OK. Are there a lot of parts available for the Masseys to make the restoration easier or are they pretty hard to come by?

Thanks!!

Scott
Wisconsin


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the 44 is not a rare tractor well not as rare as some masseys in 1951 massey harris built nearly 20,000 copies of it's 44 tractor don't know about the states but here in ont you see alot of massey's because there main factory was just 3 hours a way it's youare getting a good deal on the 44 l would get it it's of best massey ever built 

hope this helped


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

if it's made in 1947 and has a 100 th ann sticker on the hood it's gold l bleave all massey tractors made in 47 had the sticker here's pic of mine it's faded but it's still there


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

All 1947 modles had the sticker on it.


----------

